# Beach Sand and Pier Carts



## rubyred (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello everyone first timer. Really enjoy this site,get alot if info from here.Had a very good morning Saturday at Pickens surf fishing.We caught several bull reds after the sharks cleared out. Need some info from the people who surf fish alot. I have a pier cart i took on the beach "BIG MISTAKE" will never do that again!What i would like to find out before i spend $150.00 does those big orange wheels that you can put on your cart for soft sand really work or am i wasting my money. Thanks for any info or open to other ideas.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't tried em but everyone says they are worth it. If you surf fish a lot you should get em. You could also put on wider rubber tires since the narrow ones plow into the sand. My friends Cart has narrow wheels and after one time of using his we decided we would only use mine with wider tires. Also taking a lot of weight out of the cart helps.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheel-Eez tires The big grey ones.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

rubyred said:


> Hello everyone first timer. Really enjoy this site,get alot if info from here.Had a very good morning Saturday at Pickens surf fishing.We caught several bull reds after the sharks cleared out. Need some info from the people who surf fish alot. I have a pier cart i took on the beach "BIG MISTAKE" will never do that again!What i would like to find out before i spend $150.00 does those big orange wheels that you can put on your cart for soft sand really work or am i wasting my money. Thanks for any info or open to other ideas.


 
Absolutely!!!!! Whole different world..I prefer those over my other cart with the wheeleez...Worth every dime...And welcome..:thumbup:


----------



## rubyred (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Pompano67 called Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle and they said they should have some in by the end of week. Im planning on going ahead an buying the orange ones.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Well, I made a career...*

...out of moving heavy stuff from the road across great distances in the sand. Large surface area wheels (with large diameter) are better than carrying, but the best you can do is to distribute the load across the millions of ball bearings (sand) by means of a "sled". It is all about load divided by surface area. The only way to make the sand your friend is to drag , utilizing surface area.... I'm Worn Out, and I earned that name by doing the wrong way too long every time !


----------



## rubyred (Jun 8, 2014)

My girlfriend said the same thing. Something flat like a sled that would glide on top of the sand would prob work better than tires.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

A cheap plastic flat-bottomed snow sled with a rope tied to the front tow corners works really well in even the softest of sand so long as you aren't loading it down with a ton of gear. I put a set of the grey Wheeleez on my beach cart about two years ago and it has been the best $200 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried the sled thing a few years ago. It was an EPIC failure!!! Unless the beach is flat, stuff slides off the sides or rear of the sled. Especially when running between dunes or the high tide line, where the beach changes angle. Since then I have just carried everything. I am currently about 3/4 through with my DIY PVC cart with PowerWheelz tires. We;ll see how it works out. If need be, I have designed it to where I can upgrade to Wheeleeze


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

This year I've used the medium beach cart ($200) with wide black wheels (NOT Rollee$) and consider it a fairly easy pull as well.
I wouldn't have bought it myself but my brother gave it to me to use. :thumbsup:

I had been using these plastic sleds found online (3 for $48)
Each one lasted about 2 seasons.
It pulls easily even moderately loaded...


----------

